# When do the mesquite's bloom?



## Ross

Mine are blooming now aroud Greenville and Terrell. We've had leaves for weeks. I'm northeast of Dallas. I think your's should be further along than that. Mesquite honey last year was a bright clear yellow in my hives.


----------



## Joseph Clemens

Every year they bloom here, from about 15 April until the first or second week of July. If there are lots of Summer rains, it will sometimes bloom again in August or September. As usual they produce such an abundance of nectar that it seems like a nectar flood.


----------



## lupester

ok, maybe I just didnt see them bloom. Are the flower large?


----------



## Joseph Clemens

Here is a link I found that shows a nice view of Mesquite flowers:

Mesquite Flowers


----------



## tecumseh

the mesquite has been blooming here for about two weeks. their bloom is fairly unnoticable. their blooming seems to be (and as mr clemens suggest) somewhat related to rainfall.


----------



## lupester

Ok, that explains it. I was expecting some white flowers or something bright. Those blooms blend in pretty well with the trees so I probably just missed them.
Thanks for the picture!


----------



## Hambone

Took these today. This is from a young Mesquite tree. They have not gone into full bloom yet. Not here anyway.


----------



## DRUR

*Mesquite honey*

When I use to keep bees back in the 80's, Me and a buddy had some colonies on a trailer. We moved the bees off Cotton, because they were going to spray it onto Mesquite. Our colonies were strong and we made about a med. super of honey from the mesquite, Seems like it was the end of July 1st of August. Sometimes it blooms twice a year and some varieties have almost a summer long bloom period. But the variety that makes the long beans (about 4-7 inches, dark purple to blackiseh) are blooming now I think, if I can remember right, and the long blooming variety have short beans about 2 to 4 inches). About 3 different types as I can recall. The honey was yellow, very good.

Danny


----------



## lupester

For some reason I thought I missed the mesquite blooms. I could move a couple of my hive over near my church....they have acres of mesquite over there.


----------



## lupester

Guess what I saw today? Thats right right finally our Mequite trees are blooming! With all the rain I have a nice crop of dandy's. Also in the cow fields near by with Mesquite we have some indian blanket coming on. Maybe I should get some more foundationless frames ready for some honey! How long do these trees bloom? Derek, it looks like I am about 2-3 weeks behind you on blooming.


----------



## DRUR

lupester said:


> Derek, it looks like I am about 2-3 weeks behind you on blooming.


 See my prior post #9 I think. There are 3 different varieties, yours are probably a different variety.

Danny


----------



## Hambone

After that nice 3.5" of rain a few days ago. I have not been able to go check the bees. Or mesquites at my yard/area. That being said. We were going to the softball field tonight and have to pass a pretty good mesquite patch. The blooms were so large you could see them driving by. I slowed downed to stop and get out to look at them, and the wife and daughter put the kibosh on that. "Something about the last blastball game of the season and we need to be there early." I will be at my yard checking tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Ross

I hope so. My Terrell yard was looking pretty light a couple of weeks ago. It's time for a flow.


----------



## Flyman

Noticed a lot of Mesquite around here in full bloom right now. My bees seem to be working it nicely. We did have a small bloom in May but the rain got it. This seems to be the major bloom for the area.


----------



## fatscher

*My wife bought some mesquite honey at the store the other day*

We don't get this stuff here in northern Virginia, but I find it very tasty. Tell me, please, does it crystallize easily or is it like Tupelo honey and doesn't?


----------

